# Agility University



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Somehow the internet led me here:
Home - agility-u.com

Wasn't sure if it had been posted in this section or not. It looks like online classes. 

_Agility University is the agility enthusiast's comprehensive online resource for all things agility-related…higher education in your own home!_


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I saw that.... and was like, Greg Louganis???? How cool!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

That is exactly what I did. I thought could there be 2 Greg Louganisisisisiss? Louganisi? But it is him. Really neat!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, must be online? I could not find a location. One class was already sold out for nosework.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wonderful that he's into agility now

Greg Louganis: From the Olympics to canine competitions - Wednesday, March 4, 2009 | 2 a.m. - Las Vegas Sun


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think I've seen him on TV doing one of those agility invitationals.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Bet there is a ton of younger people going, Who is Greg Louganis?


----------

